# DIY Tank covers???



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I don't want to pay $20 + for glass tank covers for my tanks, all I think I need are rough-fitting clear plastic sheets.

Any ideas on where I could find this stuff or any more suggestions for tank covers.

Why I want covers: a) Minimize evaporation and b) contain the smell

I have either HOB or bubble filters on my tank, so I'm sure air exchange will be fine.

Thanks in advance!

Michael


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

they have a variety to choose at home depot !!!
for lighting , and egg crate , I have to get some myself !

they are cheap for a big sheet 10.00 or less depending on the type.
i must get some today too!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

You could use the flat acrylic plastic that is used for fluorescent lighting. It comes in 1'x4' and 2'x4' sheets. Any hardware store has them. Cutting it is frustrating as it is somewhat brittle.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

what would you suggest the best thing to cut it with ?
would a hack saw work ?
or exacto better ?
now im dreading getting my sheet today ....
thanks

taping it b4 cutting think that will help?


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i tried that stuff. i haven't figured out how to cut it nicely. if you do, let me know


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

what about a sauder thingy ?
what have you tried blue?


----------



## shaggy (Feb 14, 2009)

i just did a couple for between the bulb and the water as well as for a small 2 gal i wanted a clear lid for. i used a dremel tool with the little cut off wheel and it worked great. can cut any shape and with a quick sanding it turns out great


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I have used a hacksaw on acrylic but there is too much pressure and cracking is a good possibility. I have never used a Dremel http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dremel tool on it but it will work.

I have used a jigsaw http://homerepair.about.com/od/toolprofiles/p/prof_jigsaw.htm with good results. This takes a lot of patience and concentration.

You definitely need a very fine blade. High Speed Steel Jig Saw Blades like this http://www.mkmorse.com/jighs.html

Turn the jigsaw on very high speed and add the slightest pressure to move the jigsaw. Actually the best pressure is a gentle constant forward pressure from the base of your palm.

Keep jigsaw pressed onto the acrylic surface at all times. Keep acrylic secured. Don't let things vibrate out of control.

Watch that the acrylic doesn't adhere to the blade as you are cutting or it will crack the acrylic. This is what happens at slower speeds.

Oh yes and lastly; *Do Wear Eye Protection!
*


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

i got 2 peices (just in case lol)

I will tape and clamp between 2 boards then use the dremmel .
thanks for the tips ...
cant do it till it stops raining tho have to do it on the balcony .

Thanks for the tips!!!!!

we have 3 pair safty glasses, kid always sticking nose in lol


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Good luck and the dremel is probably the way to go.
Here's a steady hand.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I used acrylic to make a DIY lid for my 40 breeder.

I also had trouble cutting it, but found out that Home Hardware will cut it to your specifications perfectly. I purchased my acrylic at Home Depot, but as it turns out Home Hardware also sells it, and have a better selection. The store I went to is at Bayview and Eglinton.

Here are some downsides to acrylic though:

1. Hard to cut (prone to cracking)
2. Hard to drill (prone to cracking)
3. Dependent on your lighting and the thickness of acrylic you use, it is prone to warping from the heat and pressure.

If you need to drill into the acrylic, as I did to put wood supports, drill a hole first - don't try to screw it directly. It will crack, guaranteed. When drilling, use a slow speed and it will actually melt a hole through. After the hole is in place, you can screw screws into (albeit, carefully - ensure you don't put too much pressure or it will, again, crack).

As of now, I will be ditching my DIY acrylic lid for a special glass one Harold from Menagerie is putting together for me. Thanks Harold  

Hope this helps some!


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks for all the feedback guys.

Chris, I will try out a Home Hardware location, Home Depot was really annoying yesterday and has horrible service!

They can't even cut PVC for me, they just left me in the aisle with a hand saw O_O. I just left =P.

I'll let you know about Home Hardware.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm sure they will cut pvc for you too if you need =D


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I've used 1/16" plexiglass from Home Depot and did my own rough cover for my tank. What I recommend is:

1. STEEL RULER
2. heavy duty utility knife (I used a OFLA like 1" wide blade) with a newly broken off sharp tip
3. sharpie marker and slow scoring.
4. gloves just in case (I used kevlar gloves but a thin pair of leather gloves would do)
5. eye protection just in case 


Make your lines on BOTH SIDES. You want to score the lines slowly. I took like 10 passes per side then put the plexiglass in between 2 phonebooks and put my knee on the phonebook to hold it down. I then used two hands and applied a little pressure on the scored area and it broke off cleanly. If need be touch up with a few rubs on the edging with a course sandpaper then a fine sandpaper or use as is. 

I was thinking of using a dremel (I have a clone model, Can.T model) but I find multiple layers of scoring allows you the most control over dremel which is vibrating and may cause you to shake yourself and mess it up.

Just don't force the knife when scoring. It should be light pressure on each stroke.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

MichaelAngelo said:


> thanks for all the feedback guys.
> 
> Chris, I will try out a Home Hardware location, Home Depot was really annoying yesterday and has horrible service!
> 
> ...


Which Home D location did you go to that handed you the handsaw?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Acrylic really isn't good for covers, unless it's a small (<20g) tank. And 1/16" will warp so much that you might as well not even use it if it's for anything bigger than a 2.5g standard tank. 

If you're going to go acrylic, skip the big stores and go to places that specialize in acrylic. Get 1/4" or thicker acrylic - it will warp a lot less and be less prone to just shattering apart. The stuff they sell in the hardware stores is the lowest grade acrylic and is barely suitable for anything but throwing in the garbage. 

IMO, lids are relatively cheap from the LFS for tanks under 3 feet. If you're really looking to save a buck or two, have a glass shop cut you the glass.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Also, for cutting acrylic, I use a 100+ tooth saw blade for a circular/table/mitre saw. Also works great for PVC. A dremel will take too long and get too hot and melt the acrylic.

For drilling holes, go slow, and do it in parts to let the bit and the acrylic cool a bit. Or get a plastidrill.

Finally, routers are great for cutting acrylic to any shape you want.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

MichaelAngelo said:


> thanks for all the feedback guys.
> 
> Chris, I will try out a Home Hardware location, Home Depot was really annoying yesterday and has horrible service!
> 
> ...


they did the same to me .... handed me a hacksaw and I laughted at the guy !

that was eglington /mccowan ...


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Morningside and Sheppard-ish area Home Depot =P


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're in that area, go across the street to Warehoused plastic sales (WPS). google them for directions - look for the off cuts bin on the left side of the office/store front - you can get various sized pieces for cheap, and they usually do the job for small aquarium jobs.

You'll get better acrylic for cheaper than HD.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I had a 1/16" plexiglass left so I used what I had. It apparently can take 4 x LED's @ almost 3W each pumping about 195lm each (800mA drivers) with ~780lm of light on my DIY bike light and not melt off other then peoples faces that are in front of the path  

Well that scoring method worked for me. I think a variable speed dremel would work as well if you used the lowest RPM on it if you sawed outside of the line then just sanded it down slowly to make it even to the line.

That thin plexiglass holds up very well given the light fired through it. 15 sidewalks distance to my bikelight.  Hits targets farther tho. 










Ahhh I was thinking the for some reason the Hwy 7 & High Tech Rd Home Depot or the Hwy 7 & Woodbine locations.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

lol I'm living in both Markham and Scarborough (I got to U of T Scarbs for Neuro).


hahah I'll check out WPS

dude and that's headlight for a bike! lol I must get one like that.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

MichaelAngelo said:


> lol I'm living in both Markham and Scarborough (I got to U of T Scarbs for Neuro).
> 
> hahah I'll check out WPS
> 
> dude and that's headlight for a bike! lol I must get one like that.


Yah it's a bicycle light. Not common to see bikes with lights that bright on the road unless you're a serious rider, racer, 24hr racer, trail rider, appreciate bright lighting because you've studied/researched that normal lighting does not cut it for safety and going to the extremes.

You think that's bright? I know of a rider (not personally or met him) in the T.O that eclipses that light about 10 fold. This mountain bike rider is a night trail rider avenger that makes punks on thier Lexus faces turn white with IIRC 6400+ lumens of dual D2S HID's custom mounted to his bike with a custom li-po battery. His bike is basically a heatsink. Super light weight and his bike and light probably would cost you a dodge neon (bare basic model). You know a light is crazy bright when you can see the beam shots off the bike in daytime. Damn.. Traditional halogen cars IIRC are ~3000lm (1500lm x 2) so yah riding with that light pretty much dampens any drivers excuse of not seeing that rider.

You can't buy my light but you can make one. I used high power LEDs. You do need a headsink as the high power LED's are rearward heat emitting like normal light bulbs which are forward heat emitting. Those LED's are 3 generations back now. If you want to get into the LED's look into Cree or Seoul Semiconductors (SSC). Those two companies are neck and neck with the most lumens spitting out at 1W. If you cluster your LED's youll get what I got. Brighter then a 500lm halogen racer light without the worry of bulb burning out over time. Only thing is my light is in prototype stages as I've no CNC machine or know anyone with a machine shop to help me advance the housing.


----------



## petee_c (Jan 4, 2008)

MichaelAngelo said:


> thanks for all the feedback guys.
> 
> Chris, I will try out a Home Hardware location, Home Depot was really annoying yesterday and has horrible service!
> 
> ...


You can do it. We can help. Home depot's jingle.

Funny that you got miffed about using a hacksaw to cut some PVC. This is the diy forum!!!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've had 1/4" acrylic warp on me...I switched to glass.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

The way to save money on glass is to go to a glass shop when they aren't busy and ask them to cut your glass from the scrap bin. These shops replace broken windows and have to get rid of the old glass somehow. It probably costs them to dump it.

They will charge a few bucks per cut, but if you're less of a wimp about cutting glass than I am, they may just let you take some home and cut it yourself.


----------

